# *UPDATE* Canon Australia Announcement?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 17, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/03/canon-australia-announcement/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/03/canon-australia-announcement/"></a></div>
<p><strong>*UPDATE 2*

</strong>Canon Australia really needs to rethink how they use the word “exciting”.</p>
<blockquote><p>It is a truly exciting event for us to be nearing our 50,000th World of EOS member. We definitely wouldn’t be able to do it without your help and we hope that we will get to greater heights as we continue to provide added value for our World of EOS members both now and in the future. Cheers, the Canon team.</p></blockquote>
<p><!--more--><strong>*UPDATE*

</strong>It’s suggested the announcement could be price drop related. We’ve heard murmurs about Canon Australia dropping prices to compete with the grey market.</p>
<p><strong>From Canon Australia

</strong>Canon Australia posted on their Facebook page that they have an “exciting announcement” coming today.</p>
<p>I have heard nothing from anyone about an announcement, so I am in the dark as to what it could be. I cannot find a similar post by any other Canon subsidiary.</p>
<p style="text-align: center;"><strong><a href="http://www.facebook.com/CanonAustralia"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-6272" title="canonaus" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/canonaus.jpg" alt="" width="550" height="251" /></a></strong></p>
<p><strong>From: <a href="http://www.facebook.com/CanonAustralia" target="_blank">Canon Australia Facebook</a></strong></p>
<p><em>thanks Rob</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## pooklin (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope can see something interesting
Camera : 5DIII, 1Ds4,3D ???????
Lenses: 35L II, 135L II, 24-70 L IS, 50 F/1.4 II ?????

One of the cameras is fine


----------



## UpbeatCynic (Mar 17, 2011)

Unfortunately, it appears our excitement was misplaced -- Canon Australia was only launching a World of EOS competition. Hmm.

I'd say I'm decidedly underwhlemed. :-\


----------



## knightkiller (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not so sure about the price drop. In a comment of the facebook-post I read this:

[quote author=Aziz Grieve]Dear Mr Canon. Are you aware that planet Earth is waiting for the new 5d iii or 4Ds iV? Maybe should be a bit more careful of when and how you use words like "very" "exciting", particularly in the same sentence.
[/quote]
(I think this should be "*1*Ds IV")

[quote author=Canon Australia]Aziz > Thanks for your comment. *Product launches* definitely happen via our social media channels so please keep an eye out for future releases.[/quote]


----------



## Justin (Mar 17, 2011)

Canon Australia fail


----------

